# Restoring and polishing BBS RS Caps



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

So i was a little bored at work and wanted to restore my caps...I gotta say my best work yet...








What I did...
fully polish the hex nut 
sanded and polished the emblems...

Here is the before... 








After ...


----------



## jachong (Mar 16, 2008)

*Re: Restoring and polishing BBS RS Caps (ynvdizw124)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ynvdizw124* »_
sanded and polished the emblems...


Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can you recall what grit you used for your emblems? Thx!
~ja


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

started with 1500, finished with 2500, then used rubbing compound to buffed them....


----------



## boostede21 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (ynvdizw124)*

Did you strip any paint before hand or did you get right to sanding?


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

You can polish the plastic caps by hand with 1500 and 2500....
The hex nuts take too long to do by hand so i used a dremel with 320 sand paper to get all the clear coat off and then used 400 to wet sanded. After that before polishing i wet sanded them with 600 grit. To get the shine, you need to get some rubbing compound and put some on 1500 grit sand paper and start polishing it... 
Materials i used...
320 
400
600
1500
2500
rubbing compound
dremel 




_Modified by ynvdizw124 at 10:23 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## boostede21 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (ynvdizw124)*

Thanx a lot, thats great info.
Just a few more questions, which rubbing compound did you use. On the embles just do 1500 then jump to 2500 then rubbing compound?


_Modified by boostede21 at 9:39 AM 6-29-2009_


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll post pics later today of what i used but i kinda made my own sanding bit. I cut a lot of 320 grit sand paper into circles and put them together on a dremel bit.
You wet sand with 1500 to remove the deep scratches and then wet sand with 2500 and then put some 3M rubbing compound on the sand paper not the emblem and go over it. To get it glossy put some rubbing compound on your thumb and finish polishing it..


----------



## boostede21 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (ynvdizw124)*

Sweet, thanx a lot for the help, great info and really interested on how you did the dremel.
One last thing I forgot, what part number / name 3m compound did you use? (sorry new to all this polishing stuff)


_Modified by boostede21 at 12:56 PM 6-29-2009_


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's the dremel bit i used and the 3m rubbing compound... part #39002 








I bought a polishing kit last week to use with my air gun but i use that to do the rough polishing and use the dremel for fine polishing...


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's the sanded hex nut with 320 grit...now to remove the sanding marks...after 600 it should look dull like brushed aluminum...











_Modified by ynvdizw124 at 3:19 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

*Re: (ynvdizw124)*

Here are the finished results...


----------



## boostede21 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (ynvdizw124)*

Wow, those look great, good job!!


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Restoring and polishing BBS RS Caps (ynvdizw124)*

i'm about to do the samething tomorrow good info great job !!!
One question. Do u need to use some kind of clear coat to protect them for getting rust or discolored
thanx 


_Modified by boxylooks27 at 8:45 PM 7-12-2009_


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

You can use wheel wax or you can have them clear powder coated if you like. I was thinking of sending them to get chromed but naw ...


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Restoring and polishing BBS RS Caps (ynvdizw124)*

man thanks a lot for your help polishing my rs caps. The plastic caps didnt came out as good as yours because i couldnt find 2500grit anywhere n i used a different kind o rubbing compund but i will get to it soon. The metal part came out perfect. NExt step my lips ..... thanks bro here some pics to share 




_Modified by boxylooks27 at 9:46 PM 7-17-2009_


_Modified by boxylooks27 at 9:47 PM 7-17-2009_


----------



## ynvdizw124 (Feb 26, 2009)

Looks good! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Put rubbing compound on your thumb and rub them out...it's the same as using 2500 lol..


----------



## boxylooks27 (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: (ynvdizw124)*

i'm getting the 3m and do it before waterfest whish is happening now but will go tomorrow. Thanks man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

